# What Happened Nobody Got In The Wind Today 04/09



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

No Reports Today? I Guess Nobody Wanted To Deal With The Howling Wind!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

The wind is still kickin hard. Heard its gonna be a nice weekend though.

Mike


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

texacajun said:


> The wind is still kickin hard. Heard its gonna be a nice weekend though.
> 
> Mike


I was planning on going out but too chicken to brave the wind. Looking forward for the weekend too!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm Hope'n For Good Weather & Ready For The Weekend!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Thurs and Fri 20-30mph wind, Sat in the teens to 20, and Sunday 20+ from the North, not a good forcast IMO.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Weekend forecast = yardwork + the county fair.


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

I'm gonna go in the morning just haven't decided where

East or West Matagorda.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

deke said:


> Thurs and Fri 20-30mph wind, Sat in the teens to 20, and Sunday 20+ from the North, not a good forcast IMO.


I coulda swore ol Frank Billingsley said it was gonna be a great weekend. Guess I missed something. Your right that sounds like a crappy forecast.

Mike


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

"great weekend" is a relative term...if you're working in the yard, the wind is great! but castin' agin' it ain't! mm1


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

frank billingsley obviously doesn't fish. :smile:


----------



## Bait'em (Apr 22, 2006)

And look what happens to the wind when we get back to work on Monday.

*Saturday*

Apr 12







Clear Hi: *74°* Lo: *59°*

Sunny skies. High 74F and low 59F. Winds N at 20 to 25
mph.
0%*Sunday*

Apr 13







Clear Hi: *72°* Lo: *61°*

Sunny skies. High 72F and low 61F. Winds N at 20 to 25 mph.

0%*Monday*

Apr 14







Clear Hi: *75°* Lo: *62°*

Sunny skies. High 75F and low 62F. Winds S at 5 to 10 mph.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

I love all the weather guys, they guess at the weather and really do not know, when they are wrong thet never say anything just on to the next guess, what a great job.


----------



## Javadrinker (Feb 13, 2008)

don't ya just love weather guessers? I know that they are at the top of my Christmas list.:wink:


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

just be prepared

from the chron...

Weather

Upper and lower Texas coast

Winds will be south-southeast 15-25 mph today. Winds decreasing to south 8-15 mph Friday morning and afternoon, north-northeast 15-25 mph Friday evening and northeast 20-30 mph Friday night. Seas in deep water 7-10 feet today and Friday. Skies will be mostly cloudy today and mostly cloudy with scattered showers Friday.

Wednesday's beach water temperature at Galveston was 73 degrees.

intellicast.com

Scattered Clouds
Mist 
73°F
Feels Like: 69°F 
Wind Chill: 73° Ceiling: Unlimited 
Heat Index: 73° Visibility: 5mi 
Dew Point: 72° Wind: 22mph 
Humidity: 94% Direction: 170° (S) 
Pressure: 29.68in Gusts: 32mph 
Raw Report Data: KGLS 101204Z 17019G28KT 5SM BR SCT017 23/22 A2967 RMK AO2 PK WND17028/1202 

Today's Forecast7 AM
M Cldy/Wind 74° 
8 AM
M Cldy/Wind 75° 
9 AM
M Cldy/Wind 76° 

Local Information No Weather Alerts
for this location. 
Interactive Map
Pan & Zoom with
Real-Time Radar & Satellite 
Travel Information
Airports, Highways, Outlook 

View Detailed Observations for the last 48 Hours » View Complete Hourly Forecast » Radar · Satellite · Surface Analysis 

10 Day Forecast - F° View the Detailed Extended Forecast » 

Thu
apr 10 
Scattered Strong Storms/Wind79° 73° 
Fri
apr 11 
Scattered Thunderstorms78° 63° 
Sat
apr 12 
Sunny76° 60° 
Sun
apr 13 
Sunny72° 56° 
Mon
apr 14 
Sunny74° 57° 
Tue
apr 15 
Sunny71° 62° 
Wed
apr 16 
Sunny76° 67° 
Thu
apr 17 
Sunny78° 68° 
Fri
apr 18 
Sunny79° 70° 
Sat
apr 19 
Partly Cloudy79° 71° 

Details for Thursday, April 10


----------



## Fish Killa (Aug 24, 2007)

GMZ335-102215-
/O.EXT.KHGX.SC.Y.0034.000000T0000Z-080410T2000Z/
GALVESTON BAY-
959 AM CDT THU APR 10 2008

...SMALL CRAFT ADVISORY NOW IN EFFECT UNTIL 3 PM CDT THIS
AFTERNOON...

*SMALL CRAFT SHOULD EXERCISE CAUTION AFTER 3 PM CDT*

*REST OF TODAY*
SOUTH WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. BAY WATERS CHOPPY. A SLIGHT
CHANCE OF SHOWERS IN THE AFTERNOON.

*TONIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. BAY WATERS SLIGHTLY
CHOPPY. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH 10 TO 15 KNOTS
LATE IN THE AFTERNOON. BAY WATERS SMOOTH INCREASING TO SLIGHTLY
CHOPPY IN THE AFTERNOON. A CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. BAY WATERS CHOPPY.

*SATURDAY*
NORTH WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS. BAY WATERS CHOPPY.

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. BAY WATERS SLIGHTLY
CHOPPY.

*SUNDAY*
NORTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. BAY WATERS SLIGHTLY
CHOPPY.

*SUNDAY NIGHT*
NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. BAY WATERS SLIGHTLY
CHOPPY.

*MONDAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING EAST IN THE
AFTERNOON. BAY WATERS SMOOTH TO SLIGHTLY CHOPPY.

*MONDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. BAY WATERS SMOOTH.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Well. I am off Tuesday. Sometimes shift work is a good thing. Not often, but every once in a while.


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

And ya'll think the weather folks know what they are talking about because.................................


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Ha...I'm going in the morning even if it's snowin. The fishing will be good I guarantee....the catchin...well we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Wish I Could Join You But I've Gotta Go To Work


----------



## pelochas (Jun 15, 2005)

screw this, im leaving work early monday


----------



## Want2Fish (Aug 12, 2005)

I'll wait for the Weather Gods to relax and go Mon/Tues. after the gale force winds subside.


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be out there on sat wind blowing or not...wind doesn't bother me.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

DatDude said:


> I will be out there on sat wind blowing or not...wind doesn't bother me.


Tough guy! LOL

Be careful.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Ya'll just wait for the wind to quit blowing...I'll just keep catching!


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

The Last I Was Out The Fish Really Started Eating When The Wind Pick Up Later That Day.
But I Think It Had Something To Do With The Water Temp More Than The Wind Blowing.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

Oh! Really Nice Stringer You Got There.


----------



## saltshaker1 (Feb 15, 2008)

At what speed and direction does the wind get to be a problem down Baffin way? Isn't fishing those topwaters kinda tough in strong winds? At what point does a guide down there cancel a trip due to winds...if at all? Thanks


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Not sure whose forecast you all are reading, BUT...*

The National Weather Station says: 58-74 degrees with 20 mph winds NNE on Sat. with 20% chance of showers but sunny otherwise....Sunday 58-73degrees only 10% chance of showers with 14mph winds NNE....could be better, but really not as bad as mentioned....West Bay is partially landlocked(maybe)....JT:birthday2


----------



## galvetraz (Nov 29, 2005)

Going to HRP Sat. Sunday is my day. I'll be some where along a Northwest shoreline.


----------



## Roughneck (Oct 18, 2006)

Forecast now says wind will start dying down tomorrow afternoon. Sunday might be ok.


----------



## SKs Crappie Fishing (Mar 24, 2008)

WEEELLLL I'M GOING IN THE MORNING BECAUSE IF THIS IS ACCURATE I THINK IT WILL BE A DECENT DAY TO WET A LINE.

Updated: 3:52 am CDT on April 11, 2008







No Active Advisories (US Severe Weather)







Today
Patchy fog early in the morning. Cloudy with a slight chance of showers and isolated thunderstorms early in the morning...then mostly sunny in the afternoon. Highs around 80. North winds 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 20 percent in the morning.
» ZIP Code Detail 







Tonight
Clear...cooler. Lows in the mid 50s. North winds 10 to 15 mph.








Saturday
Mostly sunny. Highs in the lower 70s. North winds 10 to 15 mph. 
» ZIP Code Detail 







Saturday Night
Mostly clear. Lows in the upper 40s. North winds 5 to 10 mph.








Sunday
Mostly sunny. Highs in the lower 70s. Northwest winds 10 to 15 mph. 
» ZIP Code Detail 







Sunday Night
Mostly clear. Lows in the mid 40s.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

If the wind holds at 10-15, the fishing should be on. Its hard to get those "ice cream" days. You just gotta go and decide when you get there. Thats what I'm doing. I may start out on Moses Lake in the morning and then move out depending on the wind.

See you guys on the water...:dance:


----------



## WasabiSS (Dec 28, 2005)

Im think we are going to start out by the causeway fish the oyster beds


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Well the fishin was good and the catchin weren't bad either. Ended up with one nice red and two mongo flounder (both about 20"). The flatties are in da marsh. West G-bay marsh system, gulp shrimp and pogie, dirty water, moving tide. All fish caught between 12 and 3 pm. Tides were way too high for my liking.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

your forcast is for Houst..77008. You need to input galveston or another coastal town for a more acurate forecast.

Captain Dave's upper coastal forecast. Winds up to 20 from the north \northwest.. Go fishN



silentkilla said:


> WEEELLLL I'M GOING IN THE MORNING BECAUSE IF THIS IS ACCURATE I THINK IT WILL BE A DECENT DAY TO WET A LINE.
> 
> Updated: 3:52 am CDT on April 11, 2008
> 
> ...


----------

